# Modem says "no dial tone" ?



## LittleHoov

Hello all, I am having an issue with an Agere Systems HDA modem on a ZTSystems notebook PC running Vista.

Everytime I attempt to dial, it says there is no dial tone, the cord is plugged in properly, and I have confirmed that the line does work using a telephone.

I have also tried the following:

Using system restore to go back to the last time it did work(something Im familiar with using Vista, but thats a separate story)

Uninstalling the modem then reinstalling it

De-selecting the "wait for dial tone" option under the modem settings

None of these have worked, so Im looking for more ideas, the modem seems to be installed properly and everything checks out, so based on my previous experiences Im really leaning toward the fact that lightning may have run in on our phone lines, as it does somewhat often. Its not a big deal with a desktop machine, you just shell out 10 bucks and get a new one. But this is bigger issue.


----------



## adarsh

Are you sure that the other end of the line is plugged in properly?

OR Please consider changing the telephony cable(the cable).


----------



## LittleHoov

Well, I finally found out how to make my modem make noise, apparently it only plays through my laptop speakers, and I almost always have external speakers or headphones hooked up. But heres what Ive discovered.

Phone lines and cables are all plugged in properly and working as they should. 

With "wait for dial tone" selected, I can hear the modem pick up the line, then I can hear the dial tone, but it will not dial the number. Tried using my ISP's dialing software with the same result.

If I make it dial the number without waiting for the tone, I can hear it pick up, then I can hear it dial, but nothing answers, it almost sounds like its not even dialing all the numbers, again, same result with the ISP software. I tried the access number with our telephone and it was screeching and ready to shake hands. So its not an ISP issue.

Any other thoughts or ideas? I doubt tech support will be very helpful, but I would like to see if I can get it replaced under warranty, although Im sure it would probably require replacing the entire mobo, and they may not be willing to do that.


----------



## Candy

Mine wont work if someone has left a message because the dial tone changes when you pick up the phone and there is a message waiting to be listened to. My modem also has two ports to plug into, only one works though, dunno what the other one is.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Try again making sure it's all connected and call your isp.


----------

